# Dewalt DW733 Planer blades?



## DonSC (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi. Another new member here. My question has to do with replacement blades for my planer- which is a discontinued model,of course… Dewalt DW733 with 2 blades. 12 1/2".

I ordered new blades from an ebay seller.The package says Dewalt DW733 blades. But when I opened the pkge I noticed some differences.
1.The blades are smaller in width by @3/16 " 
2.The original blades have a spring screwed on the back of the blade, which is not on the new blades and there's no place to put the spring. ( no threaded holes to attach it).

Is this common with the replacements for the planer? Why don't the aftermarket blades have the springs?
Thanks in advance. 
Don
Culleoka, Tn.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you sure you have a 733 ? 
Mine don't have any springs on the blades. I have two of them.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

None on my 733 either.
Bill


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

This is what your planer blades should look like, according to this supplier which I have dealt with.

http://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-Planer-Blades-DeWalt-DW733/dp/B0030312N8

If not, you own some other model.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Tennesee*, that is what mine look like as well : )


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Wrong blades in the package? Wouldn't be the first time a jobber messed up on the packaging line.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

My 733 blades look like Dusty's


----------



## DonSC (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I goofed. lol- I was looking at the backing plates thinking they were the blades.Cheez.
Duh.
Thanks guys- I'll crawl back under my rock now…....sorry.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

ROFLMAO !!! Thanks for 'fessin' up : ) LOL


----------



## DonSC (Sep 13, 2012)

Humility is a tough road to take. haha!
BTW, I did buy the blades from the same seller on ebay that you and Tennessee have shown.
Don


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

...Crawl back under my rock now… I can't stop laughing. Man, that was such a funny line. 
No harm done, right?
Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If you're gonna "goof" in woodworking, that's the way to do it! Look at the bright side…..you made an impression here, and you didn't lose any digits! ;-) Welcome to LJ's!


----------



## DonSC (Sep 13, 2012)

One follow-up question-
the original blades aren't in real bad shape- does anyone ever get them sharpened? I asked on another site and a Dewalt tech said to toss them out because the set-up specs would be changed if they were sharpened.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have had mine sharpened….see those elongated slots in the blades ? They're made for adjusting with : )
He might have been thinking about the DW734 "disposable" blades.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The 733 blades are definitely resharpenable. The 734 and 735 blades are disposable. All can be hone though.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

It happens… don't beat yourself up!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hey Don,

If its any consolation I still have some salty soggy cornflakes left over that I could share with you!


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I have removed my 733 blades a number of time to clean them up and hone them with a fine diamond plate. This improves the mileage greatly. I have run a lot of lumber through this thing and have never totally replaced the blades.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone used the Deulen Planer & Jointer Sharpening Jigs or the work sharp add on? I do have a set of new knives to install, but will want to sharpen the old ones. Dan


----------

